# Movies without music?



## Justus (Aug 29, 2009)

E ......... E----F.............E---F---E...................E----F......E----F................E--F..E-- F.. E--F..E-- F...EFEFEFEFEFDEEFDEEFEFEFEFEFDEEFDE...Eb-G-Db.......


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 29, 2009)

Justus @ Sat Aug 29 said:


> E ......... E----F.............E---F---E...................E----F......E----F................E--F..E-- F.. E--F..E-- F...EFEFEFEFEFDEEFDEEFEFEFEFEFDEEFDE...Eb-G-Db.......


 >8o :mrgreen:


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 29, 2009)

Evan Gamble @ Sat Aug 29 said:


> It's funny most of my favorite movies have little to no score. Funny taste for a film composer. (just like to spot films reaaal sparsely).



Makes perfect sense to me...


----------



## Lex (Aug 29, 2009)

Pretty much anything directed by Michael Haneke...
Music would ruin his movies...but ould be good practice..

aLex


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 29, 2009)

Justus @ Sat Aug 29 said:


> E ......... E----F.............E---F---E...................E----F......E----F................E--F..E-- F.. E--F..E-- F...EFEFEFEFEFDEEFDEEFEFEFEFEFDEEFDE...Eb-G-Db.......



I tried those chords on my guitar, I didn't remember that spanish flavor in Jaws! Was this a cruise in the gulf of Mexico?


----------



## Justus (Aug 29, 2009)

Guy Bacos @ Sun Aug 30 said:


> Justus @ Sat Aug 29 said:
> 
> 
> > E ......... E----F.............E---F---E...................E----F......E----F................E--F..E-- F.. E--F..E-- F...EFEFEFEFEFDEEFDEEFEFEFEFEFDEEFDE...Eb-G-Db.......
> ...



:wink:


----------



## midphase (Aug 29, 2009)

[rec] and the english version Quarantine.

Also , Blair Witch Project, Open Water?


----------



## Stevie (Aug 30, 2009)

I personally don't think this helps much in terms of practicing. I mean, in real world
you have to deal with the ideas, concepts and opinions of directors, producers, 
cutters, etc... They want this hitpoint emphasized, no music in that scene, 
a Tango as main theme... All this kinky stuff.

THIS is actually the hard part. To match the director's visions. You miss this 
important aspect of exchange when going for this rather solitary approach of 
composing.

I would get in contact with film universities to score short films.
This prepares you much better for real world conditions and you will 
learn a lot more due to the exchange with the people involved in the 
project.


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 30, 2009)

All true, Stevie.

But I think it is a good way to experiment, use this and that instruments a.s.o. . One can learn so much at experimenting sessions.


----------



## Stevie (Aug 30, 2009)

I never did that actually, this all happened while scoring my first student's project.


----------



## bryla (Aug 30, 2009)

I know what you're talking about Stevie, but since I feel progress in my scoring abilities and I feel I personally and musically grow from scoring these existing movies, I don't see why I can't. I'm still waiting for my first professional project, and in the meantime I get the criticism from my teacher.


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 30, 2009)

Stevie @ Sun Aug 30 said:


> I never did that actually, this all happened while scoring my first student's project.



Hm,

the most I have learned I think was by experimenting, and I do it every day.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 30, 2009)

I was going to mention short films because often there isn't the budget for music in these projects. But I think anything you score will just give you more ability as long as it's not the same thing all the time.


----------



## AR (Aug 30, 2009)

There is that short BMW movie with Clive Owen called "The Hire". In one episode there is no music until the end credits. Unfortunately I forgot which episode. But I took it as an exercise, cause there was a lot of action going on. Car Chase, Explosion, Shooting, etc.


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 30, 2009)

I think it would be fun if we all score to one and the same short film and post our results. :-D


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Aug 30, 2009)

I think it would be good practice.

If you want to do action, I would go for Cloverfield.

All the Dogma films if you wan't something more melodramatic and a more common genre in Denmark 

Go for Haneke's Funny Games if you wan't to score thriller/horror.


----------



## Stevie (Aug 30, 2009)

germancomponist @ Sun Aug 30 said:


> I think it would be fun if we all score to one and the same short film and post our results. :-D



Check the EW contest. This happens almost every year 

@Of course, if you personally experience that you advance by doing that, go for it.


----------



## bryla (Aug 30, 2009)

I remember the EW contest from two or three years ago. Didn't know they were annual. Were do you check for these things?


----------



## Stevie (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/show ... hp?t=12974


----------



## bryla (Aug 30, 2009)

danke!


----------



## Stevie (Aug 30, 2009)

you're welcome. the 2009 contest is still to be announced tho. takes ages this year!


----------



## Waywyn (Aug 30, 2009)

"30 days of night" is just "noise"  ... so you would have it easy too, to lay some music over it.


----------



## Niah (Aug 30, 2009)

I agree with Stevie but since you asked here are some that haven't been mentioned yet

"Bloody Sunday" from P greengrass and the two student films from David Cronenberg "Stereo" and "Crimes of the future" both come in one DVD


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 30, 2009)

good for me i work in post and get to have any movie's split DME (dialog music and sfx) sadly for u , i cannot share. :mrgreen: :(


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 30, 2009)

Stevie @ Sun Aug 30 said:


> http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/showthread.php?t=12974



But here you have to use only EW libraries, yes, no?


----------



## bdr (Aug 30, 2009)

Bill Bennett's "Kiss or Kill"


----------



## Stevie (Aug 31, 2009)

germancomponist @ Mon Aug 31 said:


> Stevie @ Sun Aug 30 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/showthread.php?t=12974
> ...



Yes, indeed. Gotta love EW. But still, give EWQLSO to 5 different people and you will get 5 different results of music.


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 31, 2009)

Very true, Stevie!


----------



## clarkcontrol (Aug 31, 2009)

If I remember correctly, a lot of earlier Woody Allen films lack underscore, though there is music, as in Sleeper. Woody liked and played jazz so there is dixieland, etc. in there.

If I am wrong, please someone correct me. It's been a while since I've watched his films.

Ah, COMA. Love Goldsmith...

Clark


----------

